# New smell



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hello

Last night my husband says that i have developed a new smell. I knoe men are able to smell a woman before she menstruates but he says this is new and he hasnt smelled it before. Has this happened to anyone else and does it mean anything?? OH by the way its not a bad smell and i do shower...lmao

Sharon xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sorry to say, no idea!! Maybe you chance smell if pregnant?!! I hope so!

Sarah


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Sheboo 

I am convinced i can smell the cyclogest all around me !!! is it that i wonder ?

Love Mini xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi

I must admit I thought I smelt a bit differently when on the cyclogest! Perhaps this is what is causing it.
Nothing to worry about Sharon and as you say it's not exactly a bad smell!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

It is if you smell it when you break wind Mini!!!!  

    

Oh the joys of cyclogest!!! Sharon i also noticed a smell, which did go away when i stopped pessies (in our clinic you only take them for first 10 days post e/t), so i was pg when pessies stopped, so dont think it is a pg thing?? Like Karen said it wasn't an offensive smell, just a different one.

Hope this all helps

Love Nic xx


----------

